# Arbitrage Tips



## brijtimber (Aug 10, 2012)

Lets circulate Arbitrage Opportunities


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 13, 2012)

Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Tennis- Cincinnati-Masters-Men's Singles 
Match Name- Nalbandian, D Vs Haas,T
Type- Match Result 
Bookmaker 1- Smarkets ,Odd- 3 (Nalbandian,D)
Bookmaker 2 -Panbet ,Odd-1.6(Hass,T)

Profit Percantage on arb- 4.35%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 14, 2012)

Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-U21-INTERNATIONAL-FRIENDLIES 15th August 16:00
Match Name- Azerbaijan U21 Vs Estonia U21
Type- Half-Time Result 
Bookmaker 1- Stanjames ,Odd- 3.25 (Azerbaijan U21)
Bookmaker 2- VC Bet, Odd-2.3(Draw)
Bookmaker 3 -VC Bet ,Odd-6(Estonia U21)

Profit Percantage on arb- 9.99%

Event Name -Football-U21-INTERNATIONAL-FRIENDLIES 14th August 17:00
Match Name- Norway U21 Vs Austria U21
Type- Draw No Bet
Bookmaker 1- Panbet ,Odd- 1.53 (Norway U21)
Bookmaker 2 -Bet365 ,Odd-3.25(Austria U21)

Profit on arb: 4.03%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 15, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-Germany-DFB-POKAL 18th August 2012 14:30
Match Name- Victoria Hamburg Vs S C Frieburg
Type- Both teams to score
Bookmaker 1- Boylesports,Yes- 2.0 (Yes)
Bookmaker 2- Paddy Power, No-2.1(No)
Profit Percantage on arb- 2.44%

Event Name -FOOTBALL-SCOTLAND-SCOTTISH-PREMIER-LEAGUE 18th August 2012 15:00
Match Name- Kilmarnock Vs Motherwell
Type- Both teams to score
Bookmaker 1- Betdaq ,Odd- 2.1 (No)
Bookmaker 2 -VCBet ,Odd-2 (Yes)

Profit on arb: 2.44%


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 15, 2012)

How do you find those arbitrage bets?


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 16, 2012)

I am getting those from myarbets


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 16, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-SPAIN-PRIMERA-DIVISION 18th August 2012 18:00
Match Name- Celta de Vigo Vs Malaga
Type- Match Result
Bookmaker 1- Totesport,Odds- 3.25 (Celta de Vigo)
Bookmaker 2- Panbet, Smarkets, Odds-3.4 (Draw)
Bookmaker 3- Pinnacle, Odds-3.4 (Malaga)

Profit Percantage on arb- 11.62%

Event Name -Football-ENGLAND-League-One 18th August 2012 15:00
Match Name- Portsmouth Vs AFC Bournemouth
Type- Half-time Result
Bookmaker 1- Bet365,Odds- 6.5 (Portsmouth)
Bookmaker 2- Bet365, Odds-2.25(Draw)
Bookmaker 3- Skybet, Odds-3.1 (AFC Bournemouth)

Profit Percantage on arb- 8.59%

Event Name -Football-ENGLAND-League-One 18th August 2012 15:00
Match Name- Portsmouth Vs AFC Bournemouth
Type- 2nd Half-Result
Bookmaker 1- Bet365,Odds- 5.0 (Portsmouth)
Bookmaker 2- Bet365, Odds-2.6 (Draw)
Bookmaker 3- Bet770, Odds-2.8 (AFC Bournemouth)

Profit Percantage on arb- 6.18%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 18, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-SPAIN-PRIMERA-DIVISION 18th August 2012 18:00
Match Name- Celta de Vigo Vs Malaga
Type- Away Team Clean Sheet
Bookmaker 1- Bet365 ,odds- 1.57 (No)
Bookmaker 2- Betinternet, odds-3.8 (Yes)

Profit Percantage on arb- 11.10%

Event Name -Football-ENGLAND-PREMIER-LEAGUE 18th August 2012 16:00
Match Name- AFC Wimbledon Vs Dagenham & Redbridge
Type- Season Match Bet
Bookmaker 1- 888 Sport, BLUESQ ,odds-2.0 (AFC Wimbledon)
Bookmaker 2- Stanjames, odds-2.25 (Dagenham & Redbridge)

Profit Percantage on arb- 5.88%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 19, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-ENGLAND_PREMIER_LEAGUE 19th August 2012 13:30
Match Name- Wigan Atheletic Vs Chelsea
Type- Match Result
Bookmaker 1- totesport ,odds- 8.5 (Wigan Atheletic)
Bookmaker 2- Betfair, odds-4.33 (Draw)
Bookmaker 3-VCbet, ods-1.7(Chelsea) 

Profit Percantage on arb- 6.74%%

Event Name -Baseball-MAJOR-LEAGUE 19th August 2012 1:10
Match Name- Colorado Rockies Vs Miami Marlins
Moneyline(Chatwood, T vs Eovaldi, N)
Bookmaker 1- Skybet ,odds-2.1 (Colorado roclkies)
Bookmaker 2- Betfred,totesport, odds-2.15 (Miami Marlins)

Profit Percantage on arb- 6.24%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 22, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-UEFA-EUROPA-LEAGUE 22 August 2012 17:15
Match Name- Vfb Stuttgart Vs Dynamo Moscow
Type- Draw No Bet
Bookmaker 1- Stan James ,odds- 1.29 (Vfb Stuttgart)
Bookmaker 2- Panbet, odds-5.5 (Dynamo Moscow)

Profit Percantage on arb- 4.49%

Event Name -Football-UEFA-EUROPA-LEAGUE 23 August 2012 18:30
Match Name- Dinamo Bucuresti v Metalist Kharkiv
Type- Match Result
Bookmaker 1- BoyleSports, Betdaq ,odds- 3.1 (Dinamo Bucuresti )
Bookmaker 2- StanJames, odds-2.88 (Metalist Kharkiv)
Bookmaker 3-Bet 365, Pinnacle, Skybet, Matchbook, odds-3.4(Draw)

Profit Percantage on arb- 3.74%


----------



## brijtimber (Aug 25, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name -Football-GERMANY-3-LIGA 25 August 2012 13:00
Match Name- Karlsruher SC v Alemannia Aachen
Type- Half-time Result
Bookmaker 1- Bet365,odds- 4.33 (Karlsruher SC)
Bookmaker 2- StanJames, odds-3.8(Alemannia Aachen)
Bookmaker 3-Bet 365, odds-2.2(Draw)

Profit Percantage on arb- 5.41%

Event Name -FOOTBALL - SCOTLAND - SCOTTISH-PREMIER-LEAGUE 25 August 2012 15:00
Match Name- Hibernian v St Johnstone
Type- Draw No Bet
Bookmaker 1-Stanjames,odds- 1.9 (Hibernian)
Bookmaker 2- Betdaq, odds-2.3(St Johnstone)

Profit Percantage on arb- 4.05%


----------



## brijtimber (Sep 10, 2012)

Today Betting Arbitrage Opportunity

Event Name - TENNIS - TASHKENT-OPEN 11 September 2012 06:00
Match Name- Begu, I vs Amanmuradova, A
Type- Match Result
Bookmaker 1- Coral ,odds- 2 ( Begu, I )
Bookmaker 2- Matchbook, odds-2.33(Amanmuradova, A)

Profit Percantage on arb- 7.62%

Event Name - TENNIS - TASHKENT-OPEN 10 September 2012 10:30
Match Name- Bratchikova, N vs Cornet, A
Type- First Set Winner
Bookmaker 1- Bet365, odds- 3.4 ( Bratchikova, N )
Bookmaker 2- WilliamHill, odds-1.53(Cornet, A)

Profit Percantage on arb- 5.52%

Event Name - TENNIS - TASHKENT-OPEN 10 September 2012 06:00
Match Name- Ekshibarova, V vs Sharipova, S
Type- Match Result
Bookmaker 1- Pinnacle, Matchbook ,odds- 2.7 ( Ekshibarova, V )
Bookmaker 2- Sportinbet, odds-1.73(Sharipova, S)

Profit Percantage on arb- 5.44%

Event Name - FOOTBALL - INTERNATIONAL-FRIENDLIES 11 September 2012 02:00
Match Name- Brazil v China
Type- Both Teams To Score
Bookmaker 1- Stanjames,odds- 1.8( No )
Bookmaker 2- Betfair, odds-2.5(Yes)

Profit Percantage on arb- 4.65%


Event Name - FOOTBALL - INTERNATIONAL-FRIENDLIES 11 September 2012 11:34
Match Name- Japan v Iraq
Type- Both Teams To Score
Bookmaker 1- Panbet,odds- 1.73( No )
Bookmaker 2- Smarkets, odds-2.6(Yes)

Profit Percantage on arb- 3.88%


----------



## gavind (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys, are you still into arbitrage betting this year? I mean, are there still a lot of profit here?


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 5, 2013)

You need a big bankroll and account at many bookmakers to be able to profit from arbitrage. It was always succesfull, but you need to react quick after you find arbitrage, thats why you need a lot of money in your betting accounts.


----------

